# Nigerian/angora crosses



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wondering if there were successful "nigora" crosses out there, and if not, why not. Are pygmies a better choice to cross, can you tell me why? Also, I understand from reading the posts why fleece goats need their horns. If they are born polled, do they overheat more easily? Thanks, L


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I myself have never seen or heard of a Nigi/Angora, so I don't really know what the pros or cons of that pairing could be :shrug: 

Maybe someone on here that owns/has owned Pygoras or Angora will have some insight into the matter..... Sorry I couldn't be of more help :?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I actually quite often have heard and seen pictures of nigi/ angora crosses. Horns seem to be more important on the fleeced goats rather than the regular goats because the horns act as a cooling system and they overheat easier. As far as polled,,,I don't know, i'm sure they would fair just fine, you might have to keep them clipped down more often. You could try a google search to if you need some more info. I bet there's a lot of stuff on there about them.


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Nigerian-angora crosses are the latest trend now that pygoras are becoming more well-known. They are calling this cross a nigora and they are working on establishing it as another new mini breed(some also call them mini angoras). If you want to see some pictures or read the standard they are working on there is a site at http://www.geocities.com/irthumper/NigoraGoats.html . For fiber production I feel a cashmere-angora would make a finer fleece, but a lot of the fanciers of the pygora and nigora love that they are small enough to make easy pets or be kept on a smaller acreage. The angora cross fiber is said to be desirable to handspinners because it is more lustrous and easier to spin than cashmere, but finer than mohair. Hope my two cents is of some help.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We have two pygoras but never heard about Nigoras before.


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so glad I asked. I love their pictures. I wonder if they make good milkers too, then you would have the most desirable goats on the planet, milk and fiber. You'd never have to worry about the babies finding a home. Thanks everyone. By the way, where is Harmony PA, when I mapquested it, there were _three_. There out to be a law, I think, that each state should only have one town per name (I see it frequently).


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am near pittsburgh hun near a town called Zelinople PA my zip is 16037


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I have seen nigora pic before, they're super cute! I hear one of the advantages them of the over Angoras is that they don't need to be sheared. :greengrin:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

You know I was looking through the Nigora standard and it said disbudded goats were prefered. That makes no sense to me! Poor little goats could get overheated


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have nigoras and one of mine just had twins. I got mine from Cleveland Ga Paradise Valley goats.Last year they only sold bucks and they listed them for$400-500 :shocked: I'm glad I got mine the year before when they were not so expensive. The one that just had twins is brown with blue eyes and the twins are black with blue eyes and cream with blue eyes. Last year she had twins too both brown with blue eyes, but the boy died at 8 weeks. He was not growing and had a wobbly walk.  
My most expensive nigora buck (cream with brown spots and blue eyes) developed UC and cost be $2000.00 and now cannot breed. :GAAH: 
They are so cute and fuzzy and easy keepers. This year I might look up some spinners.


----------



## jefner (Sep 13, 2009)

holy schmoley==what fun! I was just looking at Pygoras in a goat magazine, and they are so neat.. I have a friend who was interested.. Maybe I will look for an Angora Buck for my Nigi girls?? hmmm.. interesting... :laugh:

--oh but wait, upon further research-- you shouldn't breed the small girls to bigger bucks.. oh well. I love my nigis just as they are anyway.  
But pygoras really are intriguing!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

The horns cooling theory in my opinion.... is not all that effective. If it is a 105 degrees outside... how are the blood vessels in horns being cooled by the outside temperature? They're not. I breed mostly polled goats.... some of which have a heavy cashmere, my polled and disbudded silkies have a very LONG coat... they don't suffer anymore in the summer temps here than my horned goats.... of course when it's 112 deg. outside... how can you really tell who is suffering from heat more???? LOL Doesn't the fleece insulate them from the heat as well as the cold?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

http://familytymeacres.homestead.com/goatgallery.html


----------

